# Installazione minimal cd e chiavetta dlink dwl-g122

## SleazyCriss

Stò cercando di installare gentoo attraverso il cd minimale, purtroppo però non riesco a connettermi alla rete con una chiavetta dwl-g122 con chipset rt.

Ho seguito la guida ma niente da fare, non riesco a saltarne fuori quando provo a fare net-setup mi esce il seguente errore

```

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: error - failed to request firmware
```

Qualcuno di voi ha risolto questo problema? 

Arrivo da esperienze con opensuse, slackware, vector linux e ubuntu, perciò qualcosa la capisco ma vi prego non spiegatemi le cose troppo in generale sennò mi perdo ahahah

PS:purtroppo non ho la possibilità di connetermi via ethernet.

----------

## lucapost

Qui ci sono delle indicazioni su come procedere: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-790075-highlight-dwlg122.html

ll mio consiglio è comunque procedere all'installazione di gentoo senza supporto internet: scarichi stage3, portage e sorgenti del kernel da un pc con connessione funzionante. Quindi copi questi file su un supporto come una pendrive e procedi all'installazione normalmente.

Ricompili il kernel con i supporti necessari, quindi copi allo stesso modo di prima il file http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/RT71W_Firmware_V1.8.zip (dovrebbe essere questo!) nella cartella /usr/portage/distfiles/, e procedi all'installazione del firmware con emerge rt73-firmware.

Dovrebbe essere semplice procedere alla configurazione della rete.

----------

## SleazyCriss

Grazie mille per il suggerimento!!! Quindi zero possibilità di avere la connessione attiva durante l'installazione peccato, in caso proverò  a smanettare ancora un po e se trovo una soluzione la posto, se qualcuno ha altre dritte dica pure!

----------

## lucapost

Potresti provare ad installare il firmware nella sessione del minimal, penso che sia comunque uno sbattimanto più grande. Oppure cercare un livecd di una distro generica che comprenda nativamente il supporto aalla tua chiavetta.

----------

## SleazyCriss

MMM no troppo lungo, io pensavo di agire così visto che sul pc ho già presente opensuse formatto la partizione per la home in ext3 poi creo la cartella boot  e carico lo stage3 portage e i sorgenti del kernel, a questo punto dovrei trovarmi a questo punto  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5 della guida giusto?

----------

## lucapost

Se hai una suse sullo stesso pc quasi sicuramente puoi fare a meno del livecd, basta che abbia il comando chroot.

In suse, crea il percorso /mnt/gentoo/ e montci dentro il device della vecchia home. Scarichi stage3 ecc. da suse e procedi dal punto che hai indicato.

----------

## SleazyCriss

Scusa la domanda che può sembrarti idiota ma dove trovo il kernel  gento source da far emergere? e soprattutto dove lo posiziono?

----------

## lucapost

puoi scaricare l'ultimo kernel vanilla stabile con

```
wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.31.3.tar.bz2
```

lo decomprimi

```
tar -xjf linux-2.6.31.tar.bz2
```

e crei un link a /usr/src/linux 

```
ln -sf linux-2.6.31 /usr/src/linux
```

quindi entri in /usr/src/linux e procedi alla configurazione come da handbook

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig
```

ecc...(segui la guida...)

una volta che avrai unkernel funzionante per la tua archittettura, procedi a sistemare la connessione, quindi fai un sync, aggiorni world, e ricompili gli ultimi gentoo-sources.

----------

## SleazyCriss

Si si avevo già fatto così, perchè non trovandolo ho pensato un kernel più o meno vale l'altro!!! Il problema è doverlo configurare tutto a manina e non usando gnkernel!!

----------

## SleazyCriss

Domanda ma se io mi chrooto da un altro sistema, tipo opensuse, sono in grado poi di usare la connessione?(su opensuse la connessione va)

----------

## Scen

 *SleazyCriss wrote:*   

> Domanda ma se io mi chrooto da un altro sistema, tipo opensuse, sono in grado poi di usare la connessione?(su opensuse la connessione va)

 

Certamente   :Cool: 

Se si ha già un sistema operativo Linux funzionante nel proprio pc la soluzione migliore è usare quest'ultimo per l'installazione di Gentoo, invece che tramite LiveCD  :Wink: 

----------

